# Pigeon wings hangs lower



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Two of my piageons both wings hang lower than normal, one pigeons is about to touch the ground. They can fly but they eat very little. I've searched the internet but can't find the treatment. This condition happened since 2/3 monthes. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*ISOLATE the two separately from your other birds so you can keep a close eye on them, and hand feed them or they will eventually succumb since they are not eating as much.

Is it both wings or just one on each bird? What do their poops look like? Any other symptoms? *


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Junaid Ahmed Shawon said:


> Two of my piageons both wings hang lower than normal, one pigeons is about to touch the ground. They can fly but they eat very little. I've searched the internet but can't find the treatment. This condition happened since 2/3 monthes. Can anyone help me?


I have experienced a similar case with a female pigeon. At first, she layed a single unfertilized egg. Thereafter, a very unusual small egg. She was apparently looked normal.Suddenly, her one of her wing became sort of paralysed and touched the ground while she moved. I presumed, It is obviously due to ovi duct infection/swelling and as I read, must be of salmonella infection and Coccidiosis. I started 14 days course of baytril-35 mg. daily for suspected salmonella, four days probiotic and then amprolium-50 mg. for 5 days for coccidiosis. Again probiotics for three days. Aperantly, at that time she did not look as if she had got any relief. But after 15 days, her wing became normal and she can fly now without any other health problems.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Less food intake could be canker, worms or e-coli.
I would start them on meds and of course, separate them, as already told.


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

mkdas said:


> I have experienced a similar case with a female pigeon. At first, she layed a single unfertilized egg. Thereafter, a very unusual small egg. She was apparently looked normal.Suddenly, her one of her wing became sort of paralysed and touched the ground while she moved. I presumed, It is obviously due to ovi duct infection/swelling and as I read, must be of salmonella infection and Coccidiosis. I started 14 days course of baytril-35 mg. daily for suspected salmonella, four days probiotic and then amprolium-50 mg. for 5 days for coccidiosis. Again probiotics for three days. Aperantly, at that time she did not look as if she had got any relief. But after 15 days, her wing became normal and she can fly now without any other health problems.


Thank you! I'll try this.


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *ISOLATE the two separately from your other birds so you can keep a close eye on them, and hand feed them or they will eventually succumb since they are not eating as much.
> 
> Is it both wings or just one on each bird? What do their poops look like? Any other symptoms? *


Just one on each bird. Poops look normal. No other symptom.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

drooped wing/s is a symptom of salmonella because it affects the joints. what strain only a test can tell and then you know which medication would be most effective.


----------



## Shoukath (Dec 27, 2013)

Assalamu Alaikkum Junaid Bro! The same problem occurred to my pigeon but i started giving her multi vitamin syrup 2 drops,CA-D3, and Enrofloxacin daily 1 time. Is that ok for her or else i should continue with any other Dose? please tell me.


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Walaikum assalam, I am actually not a regular pigeon keeper. Actually they got cured without medicine except one who died. Though I gave them a tablet called "Renata". I don't know if it worked or not. However, feed your pigeon at a clean place, keep their water fresh to prevent salmonella and clean your loft sometimes. Hope other professionals will help you soon.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

sometimes a pigeon looks fine and getting over salmonella but from my experience they remain as carriers so don't be too confident about your pigeons' health and treat them as suggested.


----------

